# New full-time career in aquatics



## George Farmer

Dear all,

It's with a great sense of excitement that I announce a change in full-time career from the Armed Forces to the aquatic industry.

From 1 April 2014 I will be the AquaGro Brand Manager for Tropical Marine Centre (TMC). The role is very diverse and there are some extremely exciting plans in the pipeline.

I still intend to post on UKAPS as a hobbyist under "George Farmer" but in the interest of integrity will refrain from mentioning TMC products directly.

TMC will sponsor UKAPS where I will also be active, but under the "TMC AquaGro" username. 

Cheers,
George


----------



## BigTom

Congratulations George, that sounds ace.


----------



## Claire

Any chance of chasing up the new LED mounts then?  Haha.
Joking aside, congratulations and hope you enjoy working doing what you enjoy!


----------



## Andy Thurston

Enjoy George


----------



## LondonDragon

Congrats George


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

All the very best in your career


----------



## tim

Congratulations George.


----------



## Curvball

Good news George, best of luck.


----------



## OllieNZ

Congrats George, 
Adjusting to civvy life can be a challenge at times but sounds like it will be a good move for you. Getting to do something you love for a living is definitley a bonus.


----------



## James O

Well done that man!


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Congratulations George, thats brilliant news


----------



## Martin in Holland

Congratulations George, well done


----------



## DrRob

Congrats. Well deserved appointment and a smart move by TMC.


----------



## kirk

Now that's something you don't hear everyday.  doing something you have a seroius interest in plus a wage.  congratulations mate and good luck.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Well done George ; )


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

All the best of luck to you George.


----------



## darthpaul

Great news, congrats George.


----------



## Gill

Congratulations to you George.


----------



## Andy D

Nice one! 

Must be great to have a job related to something you are so passionate about!


----------



## three-fingers

Great news for TMC and hobbyists alike, good to know your knowledge and experience are now behind the scenes at TMC . Also for yourself of course, congrats George!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximum

Congratulations. Combining hobbies and interests and getting paid for doing it is always a good move. Too many people are in jobs simply to pay the bills. Civvy street might be a culture shock but should be safer! Good Luck


----------



## Dan Wiggett

I'm guessing that's why your at the open day at TMC in Bristol soon.

Congrats buddy


----------



## Dan Wiggett

Also would you still be writing for PFK?


----------



## Deano3

that's brilliant George chuffed for ya, must be great to get job you love and are passionate about  well deserved

Dean


----------



## tancen

very good to hear that George - it reminds me our short conversation in PAH in Stockport congrats once again. Alex


----------



## Gary Nelson

Congratulations again mate, you will do TMC proud, and I for one know that the market will be developed very well and be in good hands


----------



## Mark Green

Congratulations, great news for the hobby.  So are you the man to talk too about discounts


----------



## Antoni

Congrats George! That is amazing! The hobby and TMC will definitely benefit from your passion and experience! Bravo!


----------



## Tim Harrison

It's a big move but fortune favours the brave...all the best...


----------



## Ady34

Congrats mate, very well deserved


----------



## nybraby

Congratulations sounds like a great job and a great asset to TMC speaking from personnel experience the armed forces guys I have hired have always been fantastic.


----------



## ceg4048

Well done mate. Do not drink the Koolaid however...

Cheers,


----------



## steveno

Congratulations mate...


----------



## John S

Congratulations George.


----------



## viktorlantos

Congrat George! Great move


----------



## Bertie

Congratulations!!


----------



## Aron_Dip

Great news pal... Many ppls dream job from here.


----------



## martinmjr62

Congratulations George,getting paid to do something that you actually enjoy,might see that catching on


----------



## Edvet

Congratulations on an exciting careerchange!


----------



## Scapefu

Congratulations, George! I wish you the best. Let's see about getting the TMC products over the pond?


----------



## mlgt

Congrats George


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks for the kind words and support guys. 

It's a privilege to be able to transform a hobby that I'm so passionate about into a full-time career. 

My primary mission, however, remains the same... To promote planted tanks and aquascaping.  So one of my main goals will be to educate the retailers on how to keep plants alive, have decent display tanks, and inspire their customers into keeping a successful planted tank themselves.

Obviously there will be major hurdles and disheartening aspects along the way, but my positive attititude, enthusiasm and high levels of motivation will hopefully help.  Let's see... 

Thanks again,
George


----------



## Piece-of-fish

About time.
And in that case I will say congratulations TMC!


----------



## Brian Murphy

Living the dream buddy! Well chuffed for you ☺


----------



## rodestrijder47

Congrats. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## allan angus

wow congrats


----------



## flygja

Congrats! Although I half-expected you to work for Twinstar instead so you can tell us exactly how it works. Just kidding of course!


----------



## faizal

Well done George!!!! Amazing,...!!!!


----------



## RobThorne

Congratulations! How did the first day go? 

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam humphries

Nice one George abit jealous ....


----------

